# 4 week old kitten Penelope



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I just wanted to share a couple pictures of my little Penelope. About 4 days ago I rescued her from a cinder block wall that she had fallen into. She is doing much better now however. The second picture I took is beside my pug, just to show how tiny she is. It looks like Mac (the pug) is about to eat her head off, but the two of them get along great so far.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She's sooooo cute. I love when they are that tiny, they are little fluff balls.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

soo adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

How adorable. I'm glad you rescued her and decided to keep her. I like her name too! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Such cute pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hehehe... that's so cute with that BIG dog and that LITTLE kitten. Love the contrast and the kitten is soo cute!


----------



## pretttykitty (Jul 30, 2004)

she is just so darn cute....thank you for giving her a home...


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

aww she looks like a bear cub!

post more pics when you take them!


----------



## jvan71 (Jun 20, 2004)

Awwwwwww!!!!

That 2nd pic is so great!! The dog's tongue is bigger than the kitten!!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

She's very cute and tiny! Especially next to the big ole dog. Which I MUST ask about!  I'm such a sap for big dogs. What kind is it? You have no idea how happy I'd be if you said a Mastiff  I just LOOOOVE the big droopy faces!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Jessie...the dog is a pug, but I think that the way the picture is taken it makes it look soooooo much bigger! In any case this kitten must be really tiny to look that small next to such a small doggie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you found this little one and have taken her to your heart. She'll need a lot of love, and I have a feeling she's going to get it!  She's a sweet little baby!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love that little round head. I found a cat like that running around my best friends house a few weeks ago and I could of let it sit on my palm, so tiny and the same color too


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, what a cutie! She is so tiny. Pugs aren't very big dogs, are they?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I had to laugh that it was a pug! So in a little while, the kitty's going to be bigger than your dog, huh? And it looked so big and scary! hahaha!!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh how cute...I love that little fluffy head!  Their ears are so cute that age.


----------



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

Hehehe yes, my little Mac is a tiny pug. Well he isn't too small, he's quite fat actually. He weighs about 15 lbs. Here is a better picture of him










I will post a few more pictures of Penelope sometime tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for the feedback everyone, she really is adorable


----------

